# Obtain URL for PDF



## JBaxter

I play an online RPG in which I create newspapers to explain what has happened with my part of the RPG. I create them with a program called Open Office Draw. I then export the file as a PDF. It took a long time, but I finally found a site to upload the PDF. Then, all the people in the game would follow the link to that site and click Download. This is beginning to fail. The uploader is slow and the readers are constantly getting error messages, making all my work to make the newspaper useless. I want to obtain a direct link to the PDF itself, like this... http://www.carnival.com/CMS/Images/Onboard_Experience/sample_capers.pdf
If anyone is farmiliar with linking to PDF files, I beg you to help me. Also, if you know a good upload site, I would like to know. And lastly, if you use Open Office or know how it works, please help me figure out how I would perhaps get my document into a format to upload to Imageshack, as others in the RPG have done with their newspapers.


----------



## johnwill

Well, I'm not sure exactly what you're asking, but here's the HTML to display a link to a PDF file, it's one I use on a page on my site.



Code:


<a href="SpamPreventionArticle.pdf">
<p><b>Excellent Article on SPAM Prevention<b></p>


----------



## JBaxter

No, that won't work. I need to get a URL just like the URL to this site or any other, that way a person can link directly to my PDF via a simple URL.


----------



## johnwill

Well, here's the properties of that file on my web pages, I can click directly on this link. Is that what you're talking about?



Code:


http://mywebpages.comcast.net/johnwill10/misc_files/SpamPreventionArticle.pdf

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/johnwill10/misc_files/SpamPreventionArticle.pdf


----------



## JBaxter

Yes! Exactly! How did you do that!!??


----------



## Squashman

View > Source

Or hover your mouse over a link and it shows you the Link in the Status Bar.


----------



## JBaxter

No, no, no. Clearly he was able to somehow obtain a link for that PDF. I need to know the steps to do so. Let's say I have a PDF that I want to share as if it were a website. I would need a URL. But how would I get that? I'm not talking about Imageshack (not that that works). I want a direct link.


----------



## Squashman

What is your website address?
Whatever directory you put your PDF in, is the link to your file.

If your website name is http://www.somedomain.com and you put the PDF file in your main web directory then the link would be http://www.somedomian.com/myfile.pdf

If you put it in a subdirectory called newsletters then it would be
http://www.somedomain.com/newsletters/myfile.pdf


----------



## JBaxter

I don't want it on my website. Let's just say the PDF IS the website. Does that make sense? I want to link directly to it, like Johnwill did with his Spam Prevention article. You click and you're there.


----------



## johnwill

There is no trick to it, and I'm at a loss to explain it in more detail. Do you have a website? How do you manage it?

The web address of my web pages is: mywebpages.comcast.net/johnwill10/

The particular PDF is in the sub-folder misc_files

The name of the file is SpamPreventionArticle.pdf

Put them all together in a link, and you have a direct link.


----------



## JBaxter

Oh, I see. You're getting linked through a website. I could probably create a website for my PDF files. Thanks for your help.


----------



## johnwill

You need web pages that are on the Internet to link to the page, now I understand the source of the confusion! :grin:

Most broadband ISP's give you some web space, so that's normally not an issue. I get seven 25mb accounts with Comcast, enough for now...


----------



## Janice478

I have been reading this thread in hopes to find an answer to my question but I think I still need help. I have a pdf file. I do NOT have a website. BUT I want to convert that pdf into a html file. How do I do that? ...easily?


----------

